# Saturday 26/11/2011



## MaidenScotland

there will be a large march from Mostafa Mahmoud Square in Cairo to Tahrir Square. The march has one and only demand: “Egyptians want an elected president right after the upcoming general elections”. The march is in response to the ruling Military council decision to do the presidential elections after the constitution is written (under their authority). Our demand is that presidential elections should be carried out straight after the general elections that are due to start this month. We should not wait for the constitution is written under the supervision of the military council. It should be written under elected parliament and president… Support our demands. Click like, share this event invitation and let everybody know.

The march will arrive in Tahrir and will join those already protesting in Tahrir against the military council decision to stay in power during writing the constitution and trying to have a special position for the army in the new constitution.
4 minutes ago ·


----------



## aykalam

This from Al JAzeera at 9am

#tahrir at 9am local #egypt #nov18


----------



## aykalam

Tahrir now

#tahrir square at 11.30am local

It's a big one today


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Tahrir now
> 
> #tahrir square at 11.30am local
> 
> It's a big one today


It's always big when it's one that the talking beards advertised 

The funny part is that most of the talking beards didn't go anywhere near Tahrir Square in January, but now they love the damn place


----------



## MaidenScotland

I think the best thing is for us to stay indoors and be safe.


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> It's always big when it's one that the talking beards advertised
> 
> The funny part is that most of the talking beards didn't go anywhere near Tahrir Square in January, but now they love the damn place


Yes, the word turncoat springs to mind. Maybe they could be named "turngallabeyas"?  They would sell their mothers for a piece of the cake.


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Yes, the word turncoat springs to mind. Maybe they could be named "turngallabeyas"?  They would sell their mothers for a piece of the cake.


Only if it's a Halal cake :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Seven people were injured in Cairo on Thursday when residents clashed with thousands of Christians marching through the capital to demand an end to what they see as discrimination by the state.

The Coptic Christians were marching from Cairo's northern Shoubra suburb towards the Tahrir Square in the city center.

"But the locals in the neighborhood of Bulak attacked the group on their way to the square and threw stones at them," a security source said. "Until now we have seven people injured and the clashes are still going on," he added.

Egypt has suffered a series of bloody sectarian clashes in which more than 40 people have been killed and thousands injured since the fall of President Hosni Mubarak in February in a popular uprising.

Christians have long complained of barriers to the construction of churches, court verdicts that favor Muslims and what they see as the growing influence of Islamists who were suppressed during Mubarak's 30-year rule.

Christians make up about 10 percent of Egypt's 80 million people.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Al Jazeera's Sherine Tadros reports from Tahrir Square, Cairo, that protesters are chanting: "The people demand the overthrow of the Field Marshall!"


----------



## MaidenScotland

Reuters news agency reports that over 50,000 Egyptian protesters have flocked to Cairo's Tahrir Square.

The protesters, mostly bearded men and veiled women, sang religious chants before Friday prayers while others handed out flyers demanding the withdrawal of the constitutional proposal and presidential elections to be held no later than April 2012.

"Does the government want to humiliate the people? The people revolted against Mubarak and they will revolt against the constitution they want to impose on us," a member of an orthodox Islamic Salafi group cried out over loud speakers, to the cheers of thousands of protesters.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Al Jazeera's Jamal al Shayyal reports live from Egypt's second largest city, Alexandria:

"Thousands of people have shown up in the center of Alexandria, mainly heeding the call from the Salafists and the Muslim Brotherhood.

Unlike Cairo, this will be turned into a march [after Friday prayers], where they will march in their thousands towards the military base, which is a few kilometers away.

This may be a problem, not just because it will bring the city to a standstill, but because it will be a direct confrontation, albeit peaceful, with the military."


----------



## MaidenScotland

According to twitter.... arrests of yesterdays protesters has begun


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> According to twitter.... arrests of yesterdays protesters has begun


http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/515971

And http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/516036

Plain cloth idiots again 

What really made me "smile" when I read this is remembering what the Islamic idiots were calling for in the first place, it was a SIT IN, but "miraculously" and out of no where last night, Abu Ismaiel ordered his idiots to go home and to be back in December's 9th..........Luck? 

God bless the democracy


----------



## aykalam

right now: CSF in full gear using tear gas in Tahrir, protestors throwing rocks back. Can someone tell me what the date is?


----------



## Trvls

aykalam said:


> right now: CSF in full gear using tear gas in Tahrir, protestors throwing rocks back. Can someone tell me what the date is?


What? Today?


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> right now: CSF in full gear using tear gas in Tahrir, protestors throwing rocks back. Can someone tell me what the date is?




Yes it's today... it is not archive material 


1 hour 24 min ago - Egypt
Al Jazeera's Asad Hashim is at the scene of clashes in Cairo's Tahrir Square. He tweeted this picture of protesters taking control of a riot police vehicle just outside the square.

AsadHashim
Protesters in tahrir attack a riot police van, take it over and drive it triumphantly baxk to tahrir. Protesters in tahrir attack a riot police van, take it over and drive it triumphantly baxk to tahrir.
Sat Nov 19 12:28:27
Tags Cairo, Tahrir Square
2 hours 6 min ago - Egypt
The Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice party says it is not going to be involved in Egyptian government negotiations on a supra-constitutional principles document.

Al Jazeera's Malika Bilal spoke with Dina Zakaria, the party's spokeswoman, who says the group has refused such negotiations from "the very beginning".

We believe it is the people we have to respect and in the March referendum, the people decided that any discussion on constitutional amendments would take place after elections took place. In addition, this article has to be only a guideline - it's not to be imposed on the people and the articles to be considered are supreme powers that were to be imposed.

"So from the very beginning, we refused such kinds of discussion. Now is the time to concentrate on the next election, not the time to talk about such documents. That's why we refuse to participate in any discussion about this article. We also will not discuss any articles that are a must. 

"Why we are repeating ourselves? Someone wants us to concentrate on side issues and it's not the proper time to talk about that now. It will happen in its appropriate time."

Tags Egypt elections, Muslim Brotherhood
4 hours 9 min ago - Egypt
According to Al Jazeera correspondents in Cairo, four people were arrested on Saturday as riot police cleared out Tahrir Square and dismantled tents following Friday's mass rally.

Tags Cairo, protest, Tahrir Square
4 hours 21 min ago - Egypt
Egypt's riot police dismantled tents and arrested hold-out activists as they cleared out protesters from central Cairo's Tahrir Square.

Scuffles broke out on Saturday between the police and a small number of protesters, who had spent the night in the square following massive demonstrations the day before.

Police were seen beating activists who challenged them and an Associated Press cameraman saw police arrest three people who refused to leave.



Tags Cairo, protest, Tahrir Square
16 hours 43 min ago - Egypt
Mohamed el-Dashan tweeted this image of a mostly empty Tahrir Square, where despite some debate, most protesters appear to have decided to go home rather than stage a sit-in. Dashan writes: "2 tiny camping tents, 1 large makeshift one, and barely 200 ppl left in #Tahrir. There'll be no sit in tonight."



Tags sitin, Tahrir, tents
17 hours 53 min ago - Egypt
Freelance photographer Alex Mayyasi provided Al Jazeera with some images of today's massive protest in Cairo's Tahrir Square.

Click here to see the full gallery, in high resolution: "Friday of One Demand".







Tags photos, protest, Tahrir
19 hours 43 min ago - Egypt
Prime Minister Essam Sharaf is currently meeting with the heads of the fundamentalist Salafi Nour Party and the Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party, Al Jazeera's Sherine Tadros reports.

Sharaf's cabinet earlier tonight denied postponing a decision on the controversial "supraconstitutional principles" document in response to the massive protests in Cairo and Alexandria. The Muslim Brotherhood, the most powerful of a large number of groups opposed to the document, said they would still reject it.

The "supraconstitutional principles" document lies at the heart of today's protests.

A wide spectrum of parties and movements object to the document, drafted by the cabinet but supported by the ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, because it would shield the military's budget from scrutiny, constrain the selection of the committee that will draft a new constituion and possibly allow the military to intervene in political affairs.



Tags document, islamist, SCAF
20 hours 1 min ago - Egypt
Al Jazeera's Sherine Tadros tweeted this image of protesters who have remained in Tahrir Square after sunset:



Tags sunset, tadros, Tahrir
22 hours 12 min ago - Egypt
Some in Tahrir Square today said that the Islamists' ability to bring out supporters from other parts of the country reflected the "artificiality" of the religious slant to the day's demonstration:



TravellerW
my assessment of #Tahrir today: a good day. Heavy islamist presence/slogans but not an "islamist friday" per se. (cont)
Fri Nov 18 15:12:03
TravellerW
(cont) the islamist presence is artificial - tens of thousands brought by free buses from all over egypt (sponsored by whom?).. #tahrir
Fri Nov 18 15:15:44
TravellerW
..And many liberals boycotted out of fear of a "salafi friday", thus actually making it seem like one. Shooting oneself in the foot! #tahrir
Fri Nov 18 15:20:51
Tags bus, Islamists, Tahrir


----------



## MaidenScotland

You can follow what is happening by reading this blog

Egypt Live Blog | Al Jazeera Blogs


----------



## hhaddad

Now they have set the police van on fire seen on local T.V.


----------



## MaidenScotland

t
Security forces have retaken most of Tahrir Square from protesters after a day of heavy clashes involving tear gas and rubber bullets, according to witnesses. Protesters are now scattered along the streets and bridges leading into the square



I can hear ambulance sirens,


----------



## aykalam

According to state tv, 81 injured so far in today's clashes


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have been up to the roof.. I can see no activity on either bridge.


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## MaidenScotland

Today's crackdown on Tahrir Square, which came after dozens of protesters remained overnight after yesterday's enormous rally - the "Friday of One Demand" - seems to have been carried out solely by Central Security Forces (CSF), and not the army. 

The army has dispersed protesters from Tahrir with violence several times in the past, but it is typically the CSF who make heavy use of tear gas, birdshot pellets and rubber bullets.

@Beltrew, a freelance journalist in Egypt, notes the presence of CSF:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Traffic on the 6th Ocotober bridge coming to a standstill.. it may just be normal rush hour traffic.

Can still here sirens


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## MaidenScotland

Many of the guests being interviewed on Egypt's state television have blamed protesters for the violence, calling them thugs and chastising them for destroying property, according to those who have been watching.

Another vein of commentary has suggested that the security forces need help from the people to confront the "thugs," and that the protesters represent a foreign conspiracy.


When will they acknowledge that their is no foreign conspiracy.. it is the Egypt people


----------



## MaidenScotland

Though reports from the ground indicate that Central Security forces have regained Tahrir Square, the fighting is apparently continuing down the road to the east in Talaat Harb Square, and to the north, in Abdel Moneim Riyad square. 

Organised football fans known as "ultras," who made up some of the shock troops of the revolution, have also reportedly arrived.


----------



## MaidenScotland

People have advanced again from 6th October. Making barricades and storming #Tahrir. #csf have left the midan!
Sat Nov 19 16:50:52


----------



## txlstewart

Thanks, Maiden, for keeping us up-to-date!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Several witnesses have reported seeing protesters today suffering from head wounds believed to be caused by police birdshot or rubber bullets. Activists Malek Mostafa has reportedly lost an eye from such a wound, and Ahmed Fatah, a journalist for the local al-Masry al-Youm newspaper, was also reportedly hit in the eye.

Fatah's colleague, journalist Nora Younis, described the injury on Twitter. "Kartoush" refers to a shotgun round of some kind.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahmed Fatah, a videojournalist for the local al-Masry al-Youm who was shot in the eye today, will undergo surgery tonight, his colleague Nora Younis reports. She posted an image of Ahmed in hospital with a bandage:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Erin Cunningham, who is reporting from Cairo for GlobalPost, says that a high-ranking Muslim Brotherhood member - and candidate under their Freedom and Justice Party - has announced he is coming to Tahrir Square:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Apparently all security forces have left Midan Tahrir .


Please do not go out near this area... it is not safe.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Protests on going in Suez


----------



## aykalam

Twitter


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Protests on going in Suez


from #Suez, the protesters are in rage and mobilizing from Arbe3een square to the governate headquarters #egypt


----------



## aykalam

Latest official figures, more than 500 injured


----------



## MaidenScotland

Following protests in central Cairo yesterday, violence has broken out and is ongoing in Tahrir Square, the TV Centre at Maspero and surrounding streets. There are reports that tear gas and rubber bullets have been used in these areas and a number of people have been injured. Clashes have also been reported in Alexandria and Suez. British nationals should stay away from these areas, avoid crowds, follow events on local and international news and seek advice from their tour operators.

Advice from the British Embassy


----------



## MaidenScotland

Crowds spontaneously erupt in chants of "The people want the downfall of the field marshall" - a reference to Egypt's military ruler, Hussein Tantawi.

Others have sparked fires in the middle of the square to keep warm. But for the majority of people, they huddle close together in the center of Tahrir, taking pictures, chanting and cheering. 

Occasionally a group will start running, sparking a mini panic - but for the most part things are tense, but peaceful.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just heard gunshots.. cant see where it has come from,


----------



## Sonrisa

THanks for all the information, I keep popping into the forum to check for any updates.


----------



## MaidenScotland

40 min 13 sec ago - Egypt
The Associated Press has published its first wrap story on today's violence in Tahrir Square. In it, Ghada Shahbender of the Egyptian Organisation for Human Rights says she heard a police officer give his troops orders to fire at protesters' heads. Many witnesses today have speculated that there must have been such an order, given the wounds they'e seen. Two men have undergone operations to repair eye wounds from being shot in the face.

From the AP:



Egyptian riot police firing tear gas and rubber bullets stormed into Cairo's Tahrir Square Saturday to dismantle a protest tent camp, setting off clashes that injured at least 507 people and raising tensions days before the first elections since Hosni Mubarak's ouster.

The scenes of protesters fighting with black-clad police forces were reminiscent of the 18-day uprising that forced an end to Mubarak's rule in February. Hundreds of protesters fought back, hurling stones and setting an armored police vehicle ablaze.


----------



## MaidenScotland

1st tahrir casualty. Ahmed mahmoud, 23, was shot dead in the chest. Hospital sources #tahrir #clashes


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyptian state television has reported the first casualty from the violence today in Tahrir Square. It also said at least 676 people have been injured. Al Jazeera producer Nadia abou el-Maged elaborates:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Protests in Mansoura ..


----------



## aykalam

ONTV reported ElBaradei is trying to put together a National Salvation Government. I doubt SCAF would allow him to do so


----------



## aykalam

Tantawy will appear later tonight on state tv, another late night speech

Probably on channel 1, Link here

http://www.egytv.net/watchnow.aspx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Can hear lots of gunfire


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt's Interior Ministry has said in a statement on its Facebook page that police did not use firearms or rubber bullets while dispersing protesters in Tahrir Square today. It did, however, admit to using teargas. Witnesses have reported numerous injuries from firearms, however, and the Health Ministry has said 676 people were hurt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Witnesses have reported that tear gas being fired from south and west of Tahrir Square, where security forces have marshaled, is landing on a field hospital established to treat the wounded in the square.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahmed Feteha, a journalist for the online edition of al-Ahram, Egypt's largest newspaper, was beaten and robbed by Central Security forces earlier on Friday while covering a confrontation with protesters on Talaat Harb Street in central Cairo, the website reported:

His assailants beat him with batons, took his mobile phone and ID and detained him on Talaat Harb street, at that point the focus of pitched battles between protesters and state security.


----------



## MaidenScotland

SUNDAY

Big clashes resume in Mohamed Mahmoud. #Tahrir #Egypt
21 minutes ago


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cairo warden for US embassy just issued "emergency message" telling US citizens to avoid #tahrir square, to monitor news before leaving home


----------



## MaidenScotland

52 min 38 sec ago - Egypt
Linda Wardani, a freelance journalist in Cairo, . "Tahrir still a battle field with lots of tear gas and hundreds injured year gas masks needed please," she wrote.


----------



## marenostrum

prepare for the bloodbath.

The army will not give up power and this time they have no 82 year old puppet to remove.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> prepare for the bloodbath.
> 
> The army will not give up power and this time they have no 82 year old puppet to remove.




I put a link to this article earlier.. but these two paragraphs jump out 

Strangely, it does not apply to the military that actually propped up Mubarak. They are known by their English acronym SCAF (Supreme Council of the Armed Forces). They are let off because of their superb timing. They dropped Mubarak just in time, and sided with the crowd, or mob, who called for his dismissal. But I was told by a well connected source that their real target was Mubarak’s younger son and would-be heir, Gamal. The army disliked Gamal and had for years chafed at the idea that he would take over.
But the old president had waved away the advice of his generals. The generals saw Tahrir Square as a way of destroying Gamal – now in prison – while preserving the essential parts of their power. That is why they have been so keen, since then, to keep the revolution within tight limits.






‘Revolutionary Sally Toma says 'the army used us. They could not have removed Mubarak without us.'


----------



## Maireadhoey

I am Glued to the journalists on twitter they deserve Respect!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maireadhoey said:


> I am Glued to the journalists on twitter they deserve Respect!




Indeed they do... I remember on January 28th watching a lone camera man running down the street backwards so that he could film the police firing tear gas.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Indeed they do... I remember on January 28th watching a lone camera man running down the street backwards so that he could film the police firing tear gas.


From what I just seen Tahrir although highly populated is quite calm before the storm?) Although the area around the Ministry of Interior is a battlefield.


----------



## hhaddad

*Latest from the british consul*

Dear all,

"As you will have seen on the news there were violent disturbances in Tahrir Square and the surrounding streets from 18 to 19 November. Tahrir Square is still occupied by protestors and we understand there are still disturbances outside the Interior Ministry off Qasr al Aini. Tahrir Square is closed to traffic. 

In Alexandria the disturbances focussed on the Smouha area and around the Northern Military HQ. We understand that the streets are still closed around the Northern Military HQ. In Suez the disturbances were around the Arbein area. 

We advise you avoid all these areas mentioned above, and any demonstrations occurring elsewhere."


Regards
Dawn Naughton
HM Consul


She forgot to mention Suez and Mansoura. As usual a bit late also.


----------



## aykalam

OK I know absolutely nothing about weapons and ammunition, but these guys are definitely shooting into the crowd

‫????? ???? ?????????? ?????? Egy Riot Police Fire at Protestors 19.11.2011‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## aykalam

2 killed already, one in Cairo and one in Alex, both gunshots

Two killed, hundreds hurt in Egypt protest clashes | Reuters


----------



## MaidenScotland

On 18 – 19 November there were large demonstrations in Tahrir Square, Cairo and the surrounding downtown area. Demonstrations also occurred in Alexandria and Suez. Violent clashes occurred during and after these demonstrations in which three people were killed (one in Alexandria and two in Cairo) and over 600 were injured. Tahrir Square is still occupied by protestors and is not passable to traffic. In Alexandria the streets around the Northern Military HQ are closed. British nationals should stay away from these areas, avoid crowds and demonstrations, follow events on local and international news and seek advice from their tour operators.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I put a link to this article earlier.. but these two paragraphs jump out
> 
> Strangely, it does not apply to the military that actually propped up Mubarak. They are known by their English acronym SCAF (Supreme Council of the Armed Forces). They are let off because of their superb timing. They dropped Mubarak just in time, and sided with the crowd, or mob, who called for his dismissal. But I was told by a well connected source that their real target was Mubarak’s younger son and would-be heir, Gamal. The army disliked Gamal and had for years chafed at the idea that he would take over.
> But the old president had waved away the advice of his generals. The generals saw Tahrir Square as a way of destroying Gamal – now in prison – while preserving the essential parts of their power. That is why they have been so keen, since then, to keep the revolution within tight limits
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Revolutionary Sally Toma says 'the army used us. They could not have removed Mubarak without us.'


Yes, I can't believe it's taken people 10 months to realize the army are still in charge of this country.


----------



## MaidenScotland

We are all Khaled Said
After Police attacked protesters who were doing a sit-in on Saturday thousands of protesters poured back to Tahrir square to defend those in the sit-in. After 48 hours of street battles between protesters in Tahrir square with Police & Army trying to get into the square, the police and Army finally managed to get into the square 20 minutes ago & they set fire to motorcycles (used to transfer wounded protesters), tents, field hospital equipment & everything else in the square.

Protesters fled the square for a short period & now they are back in the square trying to put off the fire set by the Police & Army.

The whole seen of the police setting up property on fire in Tahrir square was broadcast LIVE on Aljazeera.


----------



## Trvls

MaidenScotland said:


> The whole seen of the police setting up property on fire in Tahrir square was broadcast LIVE on Aljazeera.


They are still live broadcasting what is happening.


----------



## hhaddad

Trvls said:


> They are still live broadcasting what is happening.


It was also shown on local T.V. to say the motorcycles are used to ferry the wounded is a bit of spin as we all know it's the favourite transpot of the thugs and the ULTRAS ( the ahly mob).


----------



## Trvls

hhaddad said:


> It was also shown on local T.V. to say the motorcycles are used to ferry the wounded is a bit of spin as we all know it's the favourite transpot of the thugs and the ULTRAS ( the ahly mob).


I haven't managed to find the local channel on my TV. I got bored of flipping and don't know what it's called.


----------



## hhaddad

*What is this all about?*

They say they want a civilian government and I ask what will that change especially when I see the candidates and the Parties. Also we should not forget that most of the Egyptians don't understand what is democracy. They still think the streets of London are paved with gold and us Europeans are all millionaires.
When the elections take place and the results are decided they start crying fraud because they are not happy with so and so. They also are an extremely lazy people as I have experienced .Try and get a tradesman to do some work before 17.00 hours forget it. How many times have you gone into government offices and the civil servants are not at their window they are in the back having a *** and a cup of tea. All of this and they expected that after the 25 Jan things would change, the corrupt government would be judged, the salaries increased 3 fold,the emergency law rescinded ,all done in 24 hours.

They forget quickly that if Hussain Tantawi & Sami anan hadn't taken the reigns I dread to think what the consequence's would have been.
Don't they see that they are selfish and they are ruining the country,Some are saying the police used excessive force yesterday but I don't think it was enough as the roads and businesses are still closed and tourism the lifeblood of this country has taken another direct hit.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> They say they want a civilian government and I ask what will that change especially when I see the candidates and the Parties. Also we should not forget that most of the Egyptians don't understand what is democracy. They still think the streets of London are paved with gold and us Europeans are all millionaires.
> When the elections take place and the results are decided they start crying fraud because they are not happy with so and so. They also are an extremely lazy people as I have experienced .Try and get a tradesman to do some work before 17.00 hours forget it. How many times have you gone into government offices and the civil servants are not at their window they are in the back having a *** and a cup of tea. All of this and they expected that after the 25 Jan things would change, the corrupt government would be judged, the salaries increased 3 fold,the emergency law rescinded ,all done in 24 hours.
> 
> They forget quickly that if Hussain Tantawi & Sami anan hadn't taken the reigns I dread to think what the consequence's would have been.
> Don't they see that they are selfish and they are ruining the country,Some are saying the police used excessive force yesterday but I don't think it was enough as the roads and businesses are still closed and tourism the lifeblood of this country has taken another direct hit.




Well said

I remember we had a similar thread just after the revolution and me telling you what my houseboy was saying.. give us our money now, we want jobs now, and so on plus of course we had all those lightening strikes, reminding me of British Leyland


----------



## canuck2010

The road to democracy is long and the revolution is far from over. The fact remains, the military runs the country and most of its industry (including tourism). Only when the military position becomes untenable will they move out of the way. 

BIG trouble is on the way. ... stock up on food!


----------



## DeadGuy

3 dead, about 50 injured in Tahrir square this afternoon.....


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> They say they want a civilian government and I ask what will that change especially when I see the candidates and the Parties. Also we should not forget that most of the Egyptians don't understand what is democracy. They still think the streets of London are paved with gold and us Europeans are all millionaires.
> When the elections take place and the results are decided they start crying fraud because they are not happy with so and so. They also are an extremely lazy people as I have experienced .Try and get a tradesman to do some work before 17.00 hours forget it. How many times have you gone into government offices and the civil servants are not at their window they are in the back having a *** and a cup of tea. All of this and they expected that after the 25 Jan things would change, the corrupt government would be judged, the salaries increased 3 fold,the emergency law rescinded ,all done in 24 hours.
> 
> They forget quickly that if Hussain Tantawi & Sami anan hadn't taken the reigns I dread to think what the consequence's would have been.
> Don't they see that they are selfish and they are ruining the country,Some are saying the police used excessive force yesterday but I don't think it was enough as the roads and businesses are still closed and tourism the lifeblood of this country has taken another direct hit.


I did say most of what you're trying to say in here long time ago, so I definitely do agree with you...............

But, the current situation was created cause of the way security forces reacted to the sit in and how violent their reaction was, whether the protesters/thugs/lazy ar$es/idiots/whatever anyone wants to call them had a good reason to start a sit in or not is not the issue in here I think, the issue is whether people do have the right to protest against something or not, and obviously, no one seems to have that right yet........


----------



## aykalam

Trvls said:


> I haven't managed to find the local channel on my TV. I got bored of flipping and don't know what it's called.


here's a link. click on each colour tab to switch between them

???? ??????


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> They forget quickly that if Hussain Tantawi & Sami anan hadn't taken the reigns I dread to think what the consequence's would have been.
> 
> 
> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's precisely because SCAF took over that we are where we are: in deep ****
> 
> If military had not stepped in, the country may have descended into something resembling Syria (not Libya, there is no oil in Egypt) pretty much a civil war. And where do you think we are headed now?
> 
> WHether Egyptians are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, etc is completely irrelevant to their right to democracy. We may not like the type of democracy they choose for themselves but this is not our country.
Click to expand...


----------



## hhaddad

aykalam said:


> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> They forget quickly that if Hussain Tantawi & Sami anan hadn't taken the reigns I dread to think what the consequence's would have been.
> 
> 
> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's precisely because SCAF took over that we are where we are: in deep ****
> 
> If military had not stepped in, the country may have descended into something resembling Syria (not Libya, there is no oil in Egypt) pretty much a civil war. And where do you think we are headed now?
> 
> WHether Egyptians are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, etc is completely irrelevant to their right to democracy. We may not like the type of democracy they choose for themselves but this is not our country.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realise what your saying the power vacuum that would have been left if they hadn't stepped in e would be living in a second Iran (because the by now.!!!And who said theres no oil in Egypt there is oil (not much) gas and plenty of gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> It's precisely because SCAF took over that we are where we are: in deep ****
> 
> If military had not stepped in, the country may have descended into something resembling Syria (not Libya, there is no oil in Egypt) pretty much a civil war. And where do you think we are headed now?
> 
> WHether Egyptians are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, etc is completely irrelevant to their right to democracy. We may not like the type of democracy they choose for themselves but this is not our country.


Well obviously it went a bit further than "democracy" in here, I mean seriously, not once in my whole life I ever heard of shooting the protesters on the head (Apart from what they do in other ARAB countries of course!).

I mean seriously! When someone's caught red handed in a CIVIL country they're shot on their limbs IF they tried to escape for bloody Christ's sake! I know it's Egypt I'm talking about in here, it's just ****** duhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## kevinthegulf

aykalam said:


> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If military had not stepped in, the country may have descended into something resembling Syria (not Libya, there is no oil in Egypt) pretty much a civil war. And where do you think we are headed now?
> 
> y.
> 
> 
> 
> No oil in Egypt??
> 
> They did a good job at the beginning stopping extended violence, unforunately they are finding that they do not have the skills to move forward, they have lived in a culture of lies for so long that they cannot comprehend that people can see the truth, the military are doing there best to stop the MB and Salafists, however, they are going about it the wrong way abd having the opposite effect, the road to the new Iran is starting to be laid
Click to expand...


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> Do you realise what your saying the power vacuum that would have been left if they hadn't stepped in e would be living in a second Iran (because the by now.!!!And who said theres no oil in Egypt there is oil (not much) gas and plenty of gold.


And you think we're not in a second Iran now?! How many times did the SCAF call for Islamic leaders to "talk the crowds through" instead of enforcing the "law"?! Why aren't the Islamists using mosques in their elections' campaign banned yet? Or why you think the Islamist d!ckheads decided to leave Friday night? They originally went there for a sit in but out of no where they left just like that, and then the next morning all the sh!t started, doesn't that make you wonder?!


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> Do you realise what your saying the power vacuum that would have been left if they hadn't stepped in e would be living in a second Iran (because the by now.!!!And who said theres no oil in Egypt there is oil (not much) gas and plenty of gold.


Not enough oil to grant a NATO intervention, there is not.

Have you any idea why people are back in the streets?


----------



## aykalam

For anyone who thinks the army are Egypt's only hope: 

Warning: VERY graphic content


----------



## hhaddad

Yes I know why their back on the streets they want the end to military rule basically and they don't want the new additions to the constitution that were made last week.


----------



## MaidenScotland

8 dead bodies in the Midan today?


8 unmoving bodies in tahrir, pic i took 3 hours ago, just got... on Twitpic

this link shows photos of bodies


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> Yes I know why their back on the streets they want the end to military rule basically and they don't want the new additions to the constitution that were made last week.


That's what they wanted BEFORE all this mess started mate, now with all the sh!t that's happening? I think they just woke up the lil monster inside everyone again.........


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> 8 dead bodies in the Midan today?
> 
> 
> 8 unmoving bodies in tahrir, pic i took 3 hours ago, just got... on Twitpic
> 
> this link shows photos of bodies


According to other tweets these would be corpses. Police were dragging them up to a pile of rubbish


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> According to other tweets these would be corpses. Police were dragging them up to a pile of rubbish
> 
> Tahrir:After the attack - YouTube


For some reason this has really upset me... not that I havent been upset with what has been happening but I am actually sobbing as I write this. God help this country the people in charge have no respect for the living or the dead.. these bodies are someones son/brother/husband. I pray they have not died in vain,


----------



## aykalam

6:35 pm: A doctor working at a makeshift field hospital on Mohamed Mahmoud Street spoke with Al-Masry Al-Youm and reported seeing four deaths, though this number has not been confirmed elsewhere.

The doctor, Ahmed Seada, said that throughout the attack by the police and the army, the field hospital workers saw tens of cases of people beaten up everywhere on their bodies, including on the head. They saw injuries caused by suffocation, tear gas and rubber shotgun pellets.

Seada said the dead bodies were taken by the military away from the field hospital. He said that during the attempt to clear the square, police officers attacked the field hospital and destroyed its equipment. The hospital workers managed to relocate, he said.

Dozens of people are now heading to the makeshift hospital. People look very badly injured, according to Al-Masry Al-Youm's correspondent there. Activists are cordoning off the hospital to protect and facilitate the treatment process.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> For some reason this has really upset me... not that I havent been upset with what has been happening but I am actually sobbing as I write this. God help this country the people in charge have no respect for the living or the dead.. these bodies are someones son/brother/husband. I pray they have not died in vain,


It's truly awful


----------



## MaidenScotland

Shadi Hamid, the research director for the Brookings Institute Doha, tells Al Jazeera from Cairo that he expects increasingly talk about delaying elections, and that "liberals and leftists" will continue to confront security forces.

Meanwhile, he says, the Muslim Brotherhood is focused on elections. In a two-hour meeting with a candidate from the Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party tonight, Hamid said, the candidate did not mention Tahrir once.


----------



## hhaddad

I think it's clear who will profit from this disaster and probably who's behind it. And they way things have turned in the last few hours I feel very sad for the Egyptians who have a fond place in my heart regardless of what I've said in previous posts. I have many Egyptian friends after my 30 years here . And I have lived in Imbaba a while ago and was accepted not as a foreigner but as one of their own.


----------



## charleen

*Sad*

I am just sad. I don't know what else to say. my 7 year old came to me today and saw the news and all she said was "Again? When are they going to stop this Mama?" I had nothing to say. I am asking the same thing myself. I have been here for 10 years and my husbands family and friends are mine. I feel as though "our" country is dying and it hurts...


----------



## aykalam

People in Tahrir reporting live ammunition being used now.  I'm feeling sick


----------



## Helen Ellis

aykalam said:


> People in Tahrir reporting live ammunition being used now.  I'm feeling sick


Ditto, saw tweet about 13 yr old shot through heart.


----------



## Maireadhoey

Yes totally sickening what will we wake up to tomorrow?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> Ditto, saw tweet about 13 yr old shot through heart.


What on earth is a 13 year old doing there??


----------



## MaidenScotland

The death toll of today's clashes in Tahrir Square has risen to 11. 

At least four were shot dead, with the remainder dying of asphyxiation after tear gas was fired, said Dr Mohammed Fatuh, who heads a field hospital in the square.


----------



## MaidenScotland

"The violence [on Saturday] showed us that Mubarak is still in power," one protester, Ahmed Hani, told the Associated Press news agency.


----------



## firstfossil

Yeah, maybe a comedian down there could take the edge off things..


----------



## MaidenScotland

The Egyptian cabinet is scheduled to announce a statement after more than 48 hours of deadly clashes.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mohamed ElBaradei, Egyptian presidential hopeful and opposition figurehed, told the Guardian newspaper, he was ready to do "whatever it takes" to save Egypt from deepening crisis.

"I think what we've seen today is an excessive use of force, bordering on a slaughterhouse, against innocent civilians exercising their inalienable right to demonstrate," ElBaradei told the Guardian.

ElBaradei added: "It's yet another indication that Scaf and the current government are failing to govern and I fully sympathise with the increasing calls coming from different quarters, including Tahrir, for a new government of national salvation that represents all shades of Egyptian society, one with full power.

"I will do anything to save the country from falling apart and what we are seeing right now is the country going down. People are calling on me to present this government, and I will do whatever it takes to save our country from falling apart."


And this comes from the guy who didn't bother to turn up on Saturday night!


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## MaidenScotland

36 min 58 sec ago - Egypt
Shadi Hamid, research director at Brookings Doha Centre, told Al Jazeera that the question is whether "the military will consider moving up the timetable for presidential elections and that is something that would appeal to the protesters in Tahrir Square." 

However, according to Hamid, there is another group that wants to see an immediate shift to civilian rule. an appointed civilian government woulnt be seen as legitimate. 

Hamid speculates that "we wont see a real transfer of power until at the very earliest in April."


----------



## charleen

I am sitting here drinking my coffee and not sure what to do. After last night I am just depressed about the treatment of people and sad that this country that I have grown to love is so messed up. Is everyone feeling this way or am I a big emotional softy?? I just keep thinking of all those families that will not be able to have a funeral or anything...as the bodies of there loved ones were taken. Its wrong!


----------



## Trvls

charleen said:


> I am sitting here drinking my coffee and not sure what to do. After last night I am just depressed about the treatment of people and sad that this country that I have grown to love is so messed up. Is everyone feeling this way or am I a big emotional softy?? I just keep thinking of all those families that will not be able to have a funeral or anything...as the bodies of there loved ones were taken. Its wrong!



No, you're not the only one. I can't say I love Egypt, but I cried, then got angry. It all seems futile too. I find it baffling how people will treat other people, who have done absolutely nothing to them, merely because they are told to.


----------



## hhaddad

charleen said:


> I am sitting here drinking my coffee and not sure what to do. After last night I am just depressed about the treatment of people and sad that this country that I have grown to love is so messed up. Is everyone feeling this way or am I a big emotional softy?? I just keep thinking of all those families that will not be able to have a funeral or anything...as the bodies of there loved ones were taken. Its wrong!


I think that we are all in the same boat when we see the people who opened there homes to us treated this way is really intolerable. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a quick solution this time. It's times like this that one wishes it's just a nightmare and we'll wake up and everything is normal.

When we consider the plight of the Egyptian people over the last 30 or so years no freedom of speech, no decent education( KIDS OF 14 CAN'T WRITE THEIR NAME OR READ IT) ,substandard food ( that's all they can afford to buy), no decently paid work and prices constantly increasing,sub standard accommodation e.t.c. Those who have doctorates are forced to work as painters and plasterers in France and other European countries in the black market because they can't get work at home and their certificates from the universities here are not accepted in these countries. This gives them reason to complain especially when their hopes were high after 25 Jan that things would change for the better but they haven't and now they are angry ( with due right) and don't know where to turn, only to Tahrir


----------



## charleen

hhaddad said:


> I think that we are all in the same boat when we see the people who opened there homes to us treated this way is really intolerable. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a quick solution this time. It's times like this that one wishes it's just a nightmare and we'll wake up and everything is normal.
> 
> When we consider the plight of the Egyptian people over the last 30 or so years no freedom of speech, no decent education( KIDS OF 14 CAN'T WRITE THEIR NAME OR READ IT) ,substandard food ( that's all they can afford to buy), no decently paid work and prices constantly increasing,sub standard accommodation e.t.c. Those who have doctorates are forced to work as painters and plasterers in France and other European countries in the black market because they can't get work at home and their certificates from the universities here are not accepted in these countries. This gives them reason to complain especially when their hopes were high after 25 Jan that things would change for the better but they haven't and now they are angry ( with due right) and don't know where to turn, only to Tahrir


I agree with you on this. They do have a right to stand up and say no more. It just hurts to watch people being killed by their own. It happens all over the world but I am here and am one of them now. Everyone my husband and i know has forgotten long ago that I am not from here. I am in on their jokes and hang out with the family through all holidays just for fun. The joke is that all that is American about me is my passport!! My family and my home is here with my husband and daughter. And now it is all falling apart...So I wait.


----------



## canuck2010

FYI; we got an advisory this morning to stock up on enough food and water to last two weeks.


----------



## Whitedesert

Here we go again...but under the current world economic conditions can Egypt, and the company I work for afford this, again? I am all for obtaining true democracy, but the cost of people killed/injured and damage to the business environment may just not survive this second "revolution".


----------



## hhaddad

*Latest news*

The minister of culture has submitted he resignation because of what's happened in Tahrir.

Protests are ongoing also in Domyat ,Zak a Zik,Port Said and Alexandria.

Ministry of Interior state emphatically they have not used live rounds but 85 of their forces have received bullet or buckshot wounds.

Sorry if translation is a bit iffy but from AL JAZEERA MUBASHER & MASYRIA

reuters;the total deaths since Friday have reached 33.

Several Embassies have re- added warnings not to go to Cairo.Alexandria unless imperative.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> What on earth is a 13 year old doing there??


Street children?


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> The minister of culture has submitted he resignation because of what's happened in Tahrir.
> 
> Protests are ongoing also in Domyat ,Zak a Zik,Port Said and Alexandria.
> 
> Ministry of Interior state emphatically they have not used live rounds but 85 of their forces have received bullet or buckshot wounds.
> 
> Sorry if translation is a bit iffy but from AL JAZEERA MUBASHER & MASYRIA
> 
> reuters;the total deaths since Friday have reached 33.
> 
> Several Embassies have re- added warnings not to go to Cairo.Alexandria unless imperative.





> _
> He denied that the armed forces or police have used any kind of live bullets in dealing with protesters over the past two days._


  Un fu*ckin' believable!

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/516916


> _
> Egyptian Culture Minister Emad Abu Ghazi submitted his resignation on Monday to interim Prime Minister Essam Sharaf to protest the security crackdown on protesters in downtown Cairo, which has left at least 22 dead._


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

There were rumors that the whole cabinet did resign yesterday but SCAF told them to wait till the elections are over..........Doubt it though.......

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/516900


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Street children?


To be honest it didn't even occur to me


----------



## aykalam

This is how very p***** off people are out there

Twitter


----------



## hhaddad

They have released 33 corpses to the families from Zenam morgue Al Jazeera


----------



## Trvls

DeadGuy said:


> There were rumors that the whole cabinet did resign yesterday but SCAF told them to wait till the elections are over..........Doubt it though.......
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/516900


I wouldn't be surprised. If you recall, there were reports the Prime Minister resigned after Maspero and the SCAF didn't accept his resignation.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Major General Said Abbas, deputy head of central military zone, told protesters and press gathered near Tahrir square that people have the right to protest and SCAF is committed to roadmap to hand over authority.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Former presidential candidate and prominent Mubarak-era opposition figure Ayman Nour is reportedly heading to Tahrir Square in Egypt's capital.


----------



## MaidenScotland

min 50 sec ago - Egypt
Hossam al Hamalawy, an Egyptian journalist and protester, says the demonstrators are taking their movement against the military well beyond Tahrir Square and into workplaces and regions across the country in a bid to end the military’s political involvement.

In an interview with Al Jazeera (he said the country was on the brink of a general strike.

They are engineering the election in a way so as to safeguard their own privileges, that’s why they have to go.

It is still the first revolution … we are just trying to finish the job


----------



## aykalam

This from twitter 

@tahrirsupplies: NEEDED URGENTLY IN ZENHOM MOURGE: coffins and money احتياجات مشرحة زينهم: توابيت ضروري و فلوس

This is just awful


----------



## cemel

aykalam said:


> This from twitter
> 
> @tahrirsupplies: NEEDED URGENTLY IN ZENHOM MOURGE: coffins and money احتياجات مشرحة زينهم: توابيت ضروري و فلوس
> 
> This is just awful



I have been following this thread closely. I have plans to visit Egypt soon, but every single time when I am about to book the tickets, something will happen. 
Hope you guys are safe there.


----------



## canuck2010

cemel said:


> I have been following this thread closely. I have plans to visit Egypt soon, but every single time when I am about to book the tickets, something will happen.
> Hope you guys are safe there.


Might want to wait 6 months to see how things pan out. Wouldn't want to get stranded in the airport!


----------



## hhaddad

*Sharaf's government resigns*

Just flashed on al jazeera Sharaf's government have handed their reignation to the SCAF.


----------



## marenostrum

Foreign secretary William Hague refused to call for Egypt's Scaf authorities to step down now, saying it was important that they oversaw the elections and then transfered power "as quickly as possible" to civilian rule. Speaking to BBC Radio 4's Today programme, Hague said the violence was "of great concern", but that Britain would not be taking sides

What a dishonest cheating liar double standard piece of s...t is this guy.
He was quite happy to see a bayonet shoved in Ghadaffy's you know what but says and does nothing about the violence perpetrated by SCAF.
What is the difference between the old and newlybian regimes and the SCAF?
The total hypocrisy of the west is apparent for all to see.

The first step they should take is for the USA to withdraw the yearly aid given to the egyptian military. It is not as if the egyptian people see any of the 6 billion dollars so lets start by cutting this money.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Goverment resignation accepted, military now in complete command apparently


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Goverment resignation accepted, military now in complete command apparently


they have always been in complete command, Sharaf's cabinet had no power.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> they have always been in complete command, Sharaf's cabinet had no power.




Of course they have,, but now they are telling the people


----------



## hhaddad

Blokes on the wall of American university shoting buckshot at the police.al masarya tv


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> Blokes on the wall of American university shoting buckshot at the police.al masarya tv


Al Masraya Tv is state tv=pinch of salt


----------



## hhaddad

aykalam said:


> Al Masraya Tv is state tv=pinch of salt


And al Jazeera just copied it!!!


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> And al Jazeera just copied it!!!


Mind you, these guys could be the missing MoI snipers, the ones who didn't exist


----------



## hhaddad

aykalam said:


> Mind you, these guys could be the missing MoI snipers, the ones who didn't exist


 Snipers using buckshot that's a new one.

Anyway back to point just seen on Masarya the lower roof of the university is well populated.


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> Snipers using buckshot that's a new one.


enta akeed fil masr


----------



## hhaddad

Just seen the residents of Mohammed Mahmoud the street between tahrir and babalok some of them almost crying .The have spent three days now with the gunfire, tear gas and unable to leave their buildings. I feel very sorry for them because they are just caught up in it.


----------



## Maireadhoey

If anyone feels like doing something positive Kasr Al Aini hospital is in urgent need of blood!! Go to 3rd floor join the queue, only if you are permitted by your company, etc etc it's your call


----------



## MaidenScotland

18 min 1 sec ago - Egypt
The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces has issued the second half of its statement calling on political and national forces to engage in "urgent dialogue".

The continued statement expresses "deep regret" about the casualties from the past three days, extends condolences to the families and victims, stresses that peaceful protest is a legitimate right for the citizens and announces the formation of a fact-finding committee within the Justice Ministry to determine how the violence occurred.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maireadhoey said:


> If anyone feels like doing something positive Kasr Al Aini hospital is in urgent need of blood!! Go to 3rd floor join the queue, only if you are permitted by your company, etc etc it's your call





A worthy cause.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamal Himdan, a member of the Muslim Brotherhood's public relations committee, spoke with Al Jazeera just minutes ago.

The interim cabinet's resignation offer is "nothing more than an act to save face by [Prime Minister Essam] Sharaf's government," he said.

Himdan said that the Brotherhood and the protesters in Tahrir Square both want the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces to end the transitional period and hand over power by mid-2012.

Himdan also alleged that the SCAF and Interior Ministry security forces are specifically planning their tactics to provoke Egyptians into an angry reaction that will delay elections:

"The current tactics employed ... have been to fluctuate the people in Tahrir Square, evacuate an area, draw back, allow more people to go in," he said. "They have allowed videos to be posted, even among police forces ... it's the type of provocation to entice more people ... into Tahrir Square, and we believe that this entire process is a way to undermine the democratic transition."


----------



## MaidenScotland

Has anyone heard about this?

Heavy duty CS gas spent cartridges have been identified as being used against the protesters
6/10 times stronger, will kill in confined spaces


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone heard about this?
> 
> Heavy duty CS gas spent cartridges have been identified as being used against the protesters
> 6/10 times stronger, will kill in confined spaces


yes, it's been reported 

Tear gas used in Egypt banned, causes liver, heart damage, miscarriages - Bikya Masr : Bikya Masr


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> yes, it's been reported
> 
> Tear gas used in Egypt banned, causes liver, heart damage, miscarriages - Bikya Masr : Bikya Masr




dreadful 


and once again made in the USA


----------



## GM1

*The two fists of Egypt's crackdown*

*Riot police and soldiers have worked in tandem against protesters, but experts say recent teamwork masks a deep rivalry.*

When Cairo's central Tahrir Square first erupted in violence on Saturday and a crowd of thousands broke and ran under a barrage of tear gas, the government forces pushing them back were a familiar mix of black-clad riot police and baton-wielding soldiers in fatigues.
The same two-pronged crackdown team has been at work since February, when President Hosni Mubarak stepped down, the military entered the streets, and the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces assumed ultimate political authority.
Riot police and soldiers are often asked to work in sync, and since protests reignited in Cairo, both groups have been seen clubbing the fleeing crowds.
But behind the images of teamwork, the two security forces come from government ministries that analysts say are embroiled in a longstanding power struggle, one which may be exacerbating the ongoing violence.

*Central Security Forces*

Egyptian riot police are technically known as the Central Security Forces (CSF), a paramilitary unit within the Interior Ministry numbering at least 300,000 men. On paper, their mission is to protect sensitive government sites and subdue civil disturbances.
Formed in 1977, so Egypt would not have to call on the military to quell protests, the ranks of the CSF reportedly grew greatly under Mubarak's regime. Its membership largely consists of military conscripts who failed to meet standards for army service but are allowed to serve their mandatory tour in the CSF.
Relations between the military and CSF have been chilly for years. When thousands of CSF conscripts rioted in 1986 after being told their tours would be extended from three years to four, Mubarak mobilised the army to confront them.
"The army thinks [the CSF] are knuckle-draggers," said Steven Cook, a fellow at the Washington-based Council on Foreign Relations who has researched the Egyptian military. "They think that they are classless and that the military has a more noble mission."

Many Egyptian activists and outside observers believe CSF troops hold a grudge against protesters for seizing Tahrir Square during the first days of the January uprising, forcing the government to withdraw the riot police from the streets.
"There is a clear revenge factor at play among the CSF," said Michael Hanna, a fellow at the New York-based Century Foundation and an Egypt expert.
Yet even so, the Saturday crackdown was a "very strange" tactic, Hanna said. CSF troops used violence to disperse a small group of protesters camping in the square, most of them reportedly the family of the revolution's "martyrs".
"That's a weird choice, to do something so provocative this close to elections," he said. "And the CSF were there by themselves for a long time [without the army], and that begs a lot of questions."

*Supreme Council of the Armed Forces*

Egypt's military is often called the country's most respected institution, supposedly immune from corrupt politics and still gleaming with what is seen locally as its victory in the 1973 war with Israel.
At times, however, the military has proved inept at handling its power, experts say, and its outdated tactics and rivalry with the Interior Ministry may be exacerbating the violent reaction to renewed protests.

Although the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) holds ultimate executive power in Egypt, it may not be able to control the day-to-day actions of Interior Ministry generals. The ministry's commanders oversee legions of police and CSF and are still accustomed to the free rein given by the Mubarak regime.

"The ability of the military to communicate with other ministries is limited in a direct way because the senior military command doesn't even use email," Cook said. "If there's no one other end to pick up the phone [at the Interior Ministry], the message is not sent. This is a big problem, in that they communicate like it's the 1960s."

Although the military played a brief role in a second sweep of the square on Saturday, it has since taken a back seat to the CSF. On Monday, the SCAF reportedly said it had sent its troops out only after a request for help from the Interior Ministry. The military has since pledged to "protect" the protesters while apologising for the violence and expressing condolences to the family of the dead and the injured.

But Cook said his sources in Egypt told him the military had still been resupplying police with vehicles and equipment during the fighting, though they did not want to be seen "out on the street".

The military in fact may be wary of the Interior Ministry, especially of reforming or purging it of the worst offenders, Hanna said.
"SCAF is quite afraid of security sector reform, because of the threat of retaliation that is sitting right there within the Interior Ministry," Hanna said. "It is alleged to have links to organised crime. There has been an increase in crime since the Interior Ministry has been threatened. I don't think that's a coincidence."

If SCAF were to move to limit the Interior Ministry's power, the police generals, many of whom have maintained their positions since the revolution, could react by instigating a crisis, as they are alleged to have done by opening prisons and organising "thugs" during the 18 days of protest in January and February.
In the meantime, the CSF continue to lead the crackdown, and the SCAF may not be able to reign them in.

Jon Jensen, a journalist who has observed the some of the worst fighting near the square, said riot police had been fighting protesters for two days with nearly constant tear gas barrages and blasts from pellet guns.
Supporting the riot police on Sunday night, Jensen said, was a unit of 50 to 100 troops in military fatigues backed by three armoured personnel carriers.

"They're in defensive posture, trying to protect the Interior Ministry," he said, referring to the CSF headquarters.
The SCAF has been "passive", Cook said, "and I don't think it has worked. The Interior Ministry has these rogue elements who are interested in showing ... everyone else who's boss."
Hanna suggested there is "something like blackmail" occuring between the Interior Ministry and SCAF, but neither he nor others were willing to predict the outcome.

"It's a total black box," he said.

The two fists of Egypt's crackdown - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> dreadful
> 
> 
> and once again made in the USA


snip snip snip


----------



## DeadGuy

_Al Hayat satellite channel: There are news on the transfer of the powers of the SCAF to the president of the supreme constitutional court or the president of the supreme council of magistracy.

The sources confirmed that the statement of field marshal Tantawi which has been advertised earlier today, will announce this decision._

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÃäÈÇÁ Úä äÞá ÕáÇÍíÇÊ "ÇáãÌáÓ ÇáÚÓßÑì" áÑÆíÓ "ÇáÏÓÊæÑíÉ ÇáÚáíÇ"

Sorry for any translation errors.......

I seriously doubt they'd simply give up their powers just like that...........Hope I'm wrong..........And hope the statement won't turn to be a copy from Mubarak's statements......


----------



## hhaddad

DeadGuy said:


> _Al Hayat satellite channel: There are news on the transfer of the powers of the SCAF to the president of the supreme constitutional court or the president of the supreme council of magistracy.
> 
> The sources confirmed that the statement of field marshal Tantawi which has been advertised earlier today, will announce this decision._
> 
> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÃäÈÇÁ Úä äÞá ÕáÇÍíÇÊ "ÇáãÌáÓ ÇáÚÓßÑì" áÑÆíÓ "ÇáÏÓÊæÑíÉ ÇáÚáíÇ"
> 
> Sorry for any translation errors.......
> 
> I seriously doubt they'd simply give up their powers just like that...........Hope I'm wrong..........And hope the statement won't turn to be a copy from Mubarak's statements......


We're still waiting for him to appear perhaps he'll do a Mabark and appear at midnight!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> We're still waiting for him to appear perhaps he'll do a Mabark and appear at midnight!!!


That's exactly what I was thinking...........Same sh!t, different a$$hole


----------



## aykalam

someone in #Tahrir holding a sign that reads 'kill me, I've been dead for 32 years anyway'. #nov22 #egypt


----------



## DeadGuy

Latest news from various news agencies and websites:

2 army officers joined the protestors against Tantawi.

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/517404

El Barady puts 2 conditions before he heads a new cabinet, violence to stop immediately, SCAF to have LESS powers than the powers they granted themselves with Sharaf's cabinet and for those powers to be granted for the new cabinet.

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãÕÇÏÑ: "ÇáÈÑÇÏÚì" ÇÔÊÑØ ÇáÍÕæá Úáì ÕáÇÍíÇÊ æÇÓÚÉ áÞÈæá ÇáÍßæãÉ

Al Asala political party (Salifists) supports Hazem Abu Ismael to head the new cabinet (Which I don't understand really, to support someone, their name should be suggested first! Which never happened LOL!).

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | "ÇáÃÕÇáÉ"íÚáä ÊÃííÏå áÍÇÒã ÃÈæÅÓãÇÚíá ÑÆíÓÇð áÍßæãÉ ÇáÅäÞÇÐ ÇáæØäì

Hating Arabic makes it a hassle to translate everything, sorry........


----------



## txlstewart

DeadGuy said:


> Latest news from various news agencies and websites:
> 
> 2 army officers joined the protestors against Tantawi.
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/517404
> 
> El Barady puts 2 conditions before he heads a new cabinet, violence to stop immediately, SCAF to have LESS powers than the powers they granted themselves with Sharaf's cabinet and for those powers to be granted for the new cabinet.
> 
> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãÕÇÏÑ: "ÇáÈÑÇÏÚì" ÇÔÊÑØ ÇáÍÕæá Úáì ÕáÇÍíÇÊ æÇÓÚÉ áÞÈæá ÇáÍßæãÉ
> 
> Al Asala political party (Salifists) supports Hazem Abu Ismael to head the new cabinet (Which I don't understand really, to support someone, their name should be suggested first! Which never happened LOL!).
> 
> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | "ÇáÃÕÇáÉ"íÚáä ÊÃííÏå áÍÇÒã ÃÈæÅÓãÇÚíá ÑÆíÓÇð áÍßæãÉ ÇáÅäÞÇÐ ÇáæØäì
> 
> Hating Arabic makes it a hassle to translate everything, sorry........


We appreciate your doing this!


----------



## MaidenScotland

5 min 35 sec ago - Egypt
Politicians who attended a five-hour crisis meeting this evening with the ruling military council have begun describing their discussions and how the army plans to quell protests.

Emad Abdel Ghafour, head of Nour Party: Parliamentary elections will be held on time, beginning November 28. (Reuters)

Selim al-Awwa, presidential candidate: Sami Anan, deputy chairman of the military council, led the meeting and said the military would form a government of national salvation. (AFP)

Abou Elela Mady, head of Wasat Party: Military council will form a national salvation government "within days" and hold presidential elections before July. (Re


----------



## MaidenScotland

White House spokesman Jay Carney made remarks on board Air Force One regarding the situation in Egypt, Reuters reports:

The White House on Tuesday called for an end to the "deplorable" violence in Egypt and said elections there must go forward.

"We are deeply concerned about the violence. The violence is deplorable. We call on all sides to exercise restraint," White House spokesman Jay Carney told



Perhaps if they would stop supplying tear gas that would help.. after all tear gas is to use against the Egyptians,


----------



## MaidenScotland

My houseboy is down in the Midan and I am worried sick about him, I keep phoning and being a pest but I can't help it, how I feel for families who are sitting at home wondering if their sons are safe.


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> My houseboy is down in the Midan and I am worried sick about him, I keep phoning and being a pest but I can't help it, how I feel for families who are sitting at home wondering if their sons are safe.


yes I have my daugther's best friend from school sleeping at home with us tonight. Her parents, half french half egyptian, are in Tahrir. 

I am worried for them and for all the brave egyptians that are in Tahrir right now.


----------



## aykalam

A colleague told me her dad was in Tahrir everyday. He's 53.


----------



## DeadGuy

_The army NEVER shot an Egyptian! _

A long badly EDITED speech trying to defend the army by telling lies, just to confirm accepting Sharaf's resignation and to confirm presidential elections' end by June 2012!

I'm speechless!

Same sh!t, different a$$hole after all :frusty:


----------



## txlstewart

aykalam said:


> A colleague told me her dad was in Tahrir everyday. He's 53.


Interesting...one of the parents from our school went by Tahrir before picking up his child, and he stated that "there was no one over age 16 at Tahrir." Perhaps he needs an eye examination....


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> _The army NEVER shot an Egyptian! _
> 
> A long badly EDITED speech trying to defend the army by telling lies, just to confirm accepting Sharaf's resignation and to confirm presidential elections' end by June 2012!
> 
> I'm speechless!
> 
> Same sh!t, different a$$hole after all :frusty:


And a huge roar erupts from Tahrir: IRHAL!!!


----------



## aykalam

txlstewart said:


> Interesting...one of the parents from our school went by Tahrir before picking up his child, and he stated that "there was no one over age 16 at Tahrir." Perhaps he needs an eye examination....


As they say, the camera does not lie. Today's footage from the square showed people of all ages, men and women, few beards though


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> And a huge roar erupts from Tahrir: IRHAL!!!


This is a very good time for you folks to start packing, specially ones with families...........This STUPID speech is just the _beginning of the end_ as Egyptians say......


----------



## SHendra

Even though I am safely tucked up in the UK I was there last time and been following it all the past few days. Very upsetting once again even with the distance. 

Was talking to my son father a few hours ago who is in Alex's when he suddenly had to go! He discovered his sister gone off with her cousin to the protests in Alex's so he went off to hunt for them. No news from him yet! 

As always this forum has a lot of invaluable information. Hearts out to everyone over there! xx


----------



## aykalam

The mood among protesters was determined. "The real revolution begins from today," said Taymour Abu Ezz, 58. "Nobody will leave until the military council leaves power."

More here

http://af.reuters.com/article/topNe...22?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0&sp=true


----------



## RPC

I was at the airport this afternoon (Terminal 1) .... it seemed normal... and flights schedules were regular.... for now !


----------



## Maireadhoey

aykalam said:


> The mood among protesters was determined. "The real revolution begins from today," said Taymour Abu Ezz, 58. "Nobody will leave until the military council leaves power."
> 
> The Grand Mall Maadi came to a standstill whilst the speech was being delivered, all crowded around the TV shop window, lots of shaking of fists and shouting at the screen. After 9 months of political awakening it didn't look like they were falling for the crap. These people were at work or out shopping, not in Tahrir, just your average guy on the street going about their business and it did not go down well with them at all.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> White House spokesman Jay Carney made remarks on board Air Force One regarding the situation in Egypt, Reuters reports:
> 
> The White House on Tuesday called for an end to the "deplorable" violence in Egypt and said elections there must go forward.
> 
> "We are deeply concerned about the violence. The violence is deplorable. We call on all sides to exercise restraint," White House spokesman Jay Carney told
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if they would stop supplying tear gas that would help.. after all tear gas is to use against the Egyptians,


if the likes of barak and william hague had any integrity they would stop the aid to the military.
Cut their supplies $$ and they will have to behave. The egyptians don't see any of that money anyway.
But no, all is quiet on the hague barak front....


----------



## MaidenScotland

*Extracts from the Guardian*

the reason the confrontations have blown up into all-out war so quickly is our now certain sense that Scaf – for all its protestations – doesn't intend to give up power. Bear with the details for a moment: The proposed Scaf timeline for a handover was: parliamentary elections that take three months. Then parliament elects a founding committee to write the constitution. Six months for this. Then a referendum on the constitution. If positive, then elections for president. This keeps Scaf as acting president for 18 more months at least. More crucially: Scaf is in power while the constitution is being written. TonightLast night it has agreed to presidential elections by June 2012. But it has said nothing about the constitution.

Now the really important bit. Scaf foisted a deputy prime minister on to Sharaf: Dr Ali el-Selmi. A few weeks ago Selmi proposed that before elections all parties should sign up to a constitutional declaration that would, among other things: make the budget of the armed forces (including all arms deals) secret from parliament, government and president; and assign to the armed forces the role of "protecting the civil nature of the state". So the armed forces could basically overthrow any government they didn't like – while acting within the constitution.

Even more importantly: an appendix to this declaration says that Scaf may send any draft constitution back to the drawing board at any time; and that, if the founding committee fails to produce an agreed constitution within three months, Scaf may appoint its own committee to write it themselves.

All political forces have rejected this. But the people fear that one of the forces might secretly agree to it and the military would then make sure it got a good proportion of seats in parliament.

This is the military entrenching itself in power. Meanwhile, Scaf has shown itself to be an enemy of the revolution. Perhaps it wasn't just close to the Mubarak regime; perhaps it was its heart. We don't know. What we do know is that every administrative or legislative step that would have secured the revolution or brought its goals of human rights and social justice closer has been delayed or tripped up by Scaf – and that it has detained and court-martialled 12,000 young people and killed more than a hundred.

Perhaps beating up the revolution's injured on Saturday was meant to bring the young people out on to the streets to get killed. The country would get so inflamed that Scaf would have a pretext to postpone elections. Perhaps. It really doesn't matter. Because as things stand it's clear that the chances are we will go through elections to emerge with a toothless parliament – like the toothless Sharaf government – that will then provide cover for Scaf to write a constitution.


----------



## aykalam

A doctor on twitter confirming the tear gas canisters are 2.5 pc bromide cyanide.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> A doctor on twitter confirming the tear gas canisters are 2.5 pc bromide cyanide.




I think I remember these being used in Ulster


----------



## canuck2010

I don't think the protests are large enough yet for any real change to happen. They need hundreds of thousands every day, nation wide strikes, coordinated mass actions. Anything short of that isn't going to shift things much from where they are now.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There does in fact seem to be a truce now on Mohamed Mahmoud Street, near the Interior Ministry. CNN and BBC reporters have said the violence has ceased, and the local Al-Masry Al-Youm newspaper quotes a religious scholar from al-Azhar University as saying he and others helped broker the ceasefire.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> There does in fact seem to be a truce now on Mohamed Mahmoud Street, near the Interior Ministry. CNN and BBC reporters have said the violence has ceased, and the local Al-Masry Al-Youm newspaper quotes a religious scholar from al-Azhar University as saying he and others helped broker the ceasefire.


The protesters are cleaning Mohamed Mahmoud Street right now. I wonder if there is any behind the scenes negotiation taking place during the ceasefire


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> The protesters are cleaning Mohamed Mahmoud Street right now. I wonder if there is any behind the scenes negotiation taking place during the ceasefire




My friends MIL lives on the street and has been trapped since Saturday. I look forward to chatting to her and get a first hand view.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I think I remember these being used in Ulster


Wyre Davies tweets:

Human rights officials tell BBC that "military grade" CS gas (not routine crowd control stuff) being used in #Tahrir. Sent off for analysis.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Wyre Davies tweets:
> 
> Human rights officials tell BBC that "military grade" CS gas (not routine crowd control stuff) being used in #Tahrir. Sent off for analysis.




Use of CS in war is prohibited under the terms of the 1997 Chemical Weapons Convention, signed by most nations in 1993 with all but five other nations signing between the years of 1994 through 1997. The reasoning behind the prohibition is pragmatic: use of CS by one combatant could easily trigger retaliation with much more toxic chemical weapons such as nerve agents. Only five nations have not signed the Chemical Weapons Convention and are therefore unhindered by restrictions on the use of CS gas: Angola, Egypt, North Korea, Somalia, and Syria.[15]

Domestic police use of CS is legal in many countries, however, as the Chemical Weapons Convention prohibits only military use.


----------



## MaidenScotland

In the late 1980s, CR was used in the townships in South Africa. It caused some fatalities, particularly among children.[4][5]
Republican groups in northern Ireland have alleged that British Army and Royal Ulster Constabulary units used CR gas against Republican prisoners.[6]
More recently, during the protests against the military government in Egypt, Egyptian security forces have begun using CR gas in addition to the more commonly-used, less debilitating CS gas. One protester described the gas as making them feel "as if your eyes are about to fall out; then you have trouble breathing, and you lose your sight". Mohammed ElBaradei also confirmed via Twitter that "tear gas with [a] nerve agent" is being used in Tahrir Square. [7]
Because of its alleged carcinogenic properties, the United States does not utilize CR for riot control.[8] The U.S. military classification for this chemical agent is combat class chemical weapon causing serious side effects for humans.


----------



## DeadGuy

Top news from various Arabic news agencies/websites:


An idiot (With a police ID) was caught as he tried to sneak into Tahrir square last night, a pistol, equipped with a silencer was found with him.

????? ??? «???? ????» ?? «???????» | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Few hours after that, the interior ministry denied the allegations saying that there are no officers of the mentioned name between its personnel 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/517672

Health minister, in a press conference in Tahrir square, denied the use of CS gases, saying that the emergency personnel working in there would've been affected too  (He had to rush back into his car when he said that.......)

«???? ?????» ???? ??????? ????? ????? ??? ???????.. ????????? ???????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

A "truce" in Tahrir square after negotiations between Sheikh Muhammed Saleh (From the awkaf ministry, not sure how to translate that, but basically he's just an Islamic figure ) and leaders of the army and interior ministry in the location.

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/517824

This one needs to be fully translated 



> SCAF, on a statement published on its official Facebook page today, denied any use of any gas bombs by army against protestors in Cairo, Alexandria, or any other location; confirming that _the Egyptian armed forces never did use ANY kind of weapons against its own people, and shall never do, to preserve the pure Egyptian blood._
> 
> SCAF demanded Egypt's youth _to be careful of the rumors._



«?????? ???????»: ?? ?????? ????? ????? ???? «?????? ??????» ????? ?? ???????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Sorry for any translation errors!


----------



## hhaddad

DeadGuy said:


> Top news from various Arabic news agencies/websites:
> 
> 
> An idiot (With a police ID) was caught as he tried to sneak into Tahrir square last night, a pistol, equipped with a silencer was found with him.
> 
> ????? ??? «???? ????» ?? «???????» | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???
> 
> Few hours after that, the interior ministry denied the allegations saying that there are no officers of the mentioned name between its personnel
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/517672
> 
> Health minister, in a press conference in Tahrir square, denied the use of CS gases, saying that the emergency personnel working in there would've been affected too  (He had to rush back into his car when he said that.......)
> 
> «???? ?????» ???? ??????? ????? ????? ??? ???????.. ????????? ???????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???
> 
> A "truce" in Tahrir square after negotiations between Sheikh Muhammed Saleh (From the awkaf ministry, not sure how to translate that, but basically he's just an Islamic figure ) and leaders of the army and interior ministry in the location.
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/517824
> 
> This one needs to be fully translated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «?????? ???????»: ?? ?????? ????? ????? ???? «?????? ??????» ????? ?? ???????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ??? ITS THE SAME AS 517824 BUT IN ARABIC
> 
> Sorry for any translation errors!


the translations are quite correct thanks saved me doing it.

The Ministry of Awqaf of Egypt (Arabic: وزارة الأوقاف المصرية‎) is one of eighteen ministries in the Egyptian government and is in charge of religious endowments. Religious endowments, awqaf, are similar to common law trusts where the trustee is the mosque or individual in charge of the waqf and the beneficiary is usually the community as a whole. Examples of waqfs are of a plot of land, a market, a hospital, or any other building that would aid the community.


----------



## hhaddad

The cease fire in front of the ministry of interior was short lived I've just seen a flash on TV that the protester have restarted by throwing bricks at the police.


----------



## aykalam

_SCAF, on a statement published on its official Facebook page today, denied any use of any gas bombs by army against protestors in Cairo, Alexandria, or any other location_

Well...technically they are not lying here because it's not the army firing tear gas but CSF. Talk about spin!


----------



## MaidenScotland

A friend sent me this,,,

From a friend who understands a lot more than I do about what's going on and what the fighting in Tahrir is all about: The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) lost their legitmacy, should not have anything to do now except step down. The composition of a new salvation govt or council should be done in accordance with the constitution i.e. the head of the Constitutional court should automatically step in and lead as of now (not SCAf or anyone they appoint.) Anyone involved in a salvation govt or transitional council should not be running in any of the fothcoming elections (according to the constitution) to avoit a conflict of interests. P.S. When Mubarak stepped down he had no constitutional right to select a successor or hand over to military SCAF. According to the constitution power then should have been transferred to the head of the Constitutional Court or pariliament and neither of them should be then running for elections. So SCAF had no constitutional legitmacy but got legitmacy from the people on the basis of its promise to protect the revolution and revolutionaries for a period of six months. Six months are over, they protected only their interests, killed and injured egyptians, put them to military trials, failed to ensure security and the election law and conditions they have prepared are a sham. Pol parties or presidential candidates invited today to a meeting with SCAF should have all declined (like Baradei did) or gone only to insist that SCAF lost its legitmacy should step down and has no right to choose a successor govt or council. SCAF u failed ur mission, step down, don't interfere with politics, was the message to deliver in tahrir as well at the meeting with SCAF (if we choose to go) Asking them to conduct trials within a reasonable time frame, when we know they are responsible, is giving them legitmacy they no longer have. Holding elections under their authority is giving them legitmacy they no longer have. Letting them choose a new govt and going on with it is a farce. We know by now what not to expect from SCAF and should not be intimidated by their denial or condescending attitude. cheers for listening and pls share if u agree


----------



## MaidenScotland

SCAF, on a statement published on its official Facebook page today, denied any use of any gas bombs by army against protestors in Cairo, Alexandria, or any other location; confirming that the Egyptian armed forces never did use ANY kind of weapons against its own people, and shall never do, to preserve the pure Egyptian blood.

Are they saying that Copts are not Egyptians, nor do they have pure Egyptian blood?


----------



## PaulAshton

MaidenScotland said:


> SCAF, on a statement published on its official Facebook page today, denied any use of any gas bombs by army against protestors in Cairo, Alexandria, or any other location; confirming that the Egyptian armed forces never did use ANY kind of weapons against its own people, and shall never do, to preserve the pure Egyptian blood.
> 
> Are they saying that Copts are not Egyptians, nor do they have pure Egyptian blood?


The UK could do with such spin doctors

I suppose the USA never supplied the gas canisters either

There is a live stream from CNN here CNN.com Live

You can clearly see some substance in the air


----------



## hhaddad

PaulAshton said:


> The UK could do with such spin doctors
> 
> I suppose the USA never supplied the gas canisters either
> 
> There is a live stream from CNN here CNN.com Live
> 
> You can clearly see some substance in the air


WE can smell it don't need CNN


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> WE can smell it don't need CNN




Duh how stupid can I be?... I put on my facebook a couple of days ago that I had a sore throat.. It just never clicked


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Duh how stupid can I be?... I put on my facebook a couple of days ago that I had a sore throat.. It just never clicked


It's not as bad as January I was laid up for a couple of days.


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> The cease fire in front of the ministry of interior was short lived I've just seen a flash on TV that the protester have restarted by throwing bricks at the police.


Ahram Online reporters in Tahrir say CSF forces unilaterally broke a two-hour old truce with protesters unprepared for the latest wave of tear gas attacks


----------



## DeadGuy

They're arresting the medical crews in Tahrir square today, and anyone that's offering help........Also throwing gas bombs into the tents where people are treated.......


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend sent me this,,,
> 
> From a friend who understands a lot more than I do about what's going on and what the fighting in Tahrir is all about: The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) lost their legitmacy, should not have anything to do now except step down. The composition of a new salvation govt or council should be done in accordance with the constitution i.e. the head of the Constitutional court should automatically step in and lead as of now (not SCAf or anyone they appoint.) Anyone involved in a salvation govt or transitional council should not be running in any of the fothcoming elections (according to the constitution) to avoit a conflict of interests. P.S. When Mubarak stepped down he had no constitutional right to select a successor or hand over to military SCAF. According to the constitution power then should have been transferred to the head of the Constitutional Court or pariliament and neither of them should be then running for elections. So SCAF had no constitutional legitmacy but got legitmacy from the people on the basis of its promise to protect the revolution and revolutionaries for a period of six months. Six months are over, they protected only their interests, killed and injured egyptians, put them to military trials, failed to ensure security and the election law and conditions they have prepared are a sham. Pol parties or presidential candidates invited today to a meeting with SCAF should have all declined (like Baradei did) or gone only to insist that SCAF lost its legitmacy should step down and has no right to choose a successor govt or council. SCAF u failed ur mission, step down, don't interfere with politics, was the message to deliver in tahrir as well at the meeting with SCAF (if we choose to go) Asking them to conduct trials within a reasonable time frame, when we know they are responsible, is giving them legitmacy they no longer have. Holding elections under their authority is giving them legitmacy they no longer have. Letting them choose a new govt and going on with it is a farce. We know by now what not to expect from SCAF and should not be intimidated by their denial or condescending attitude. cheers for listening and pls share if u agree


That's what Amr Hamzawy been saying in the last couple days, but duhh! How could they understand that?!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Are they saying that Copts are not Egyptians, nor do they have pure Egyptian blood?


It's not just the SCAF who are saying that, but most of the Muslim Egyptians as well (Apart from the few Muslims who did protest against what happened back then, and of course their loyalty to Islam was questioned cause they did so) +25 Copts were brutally killed back then and almost no one said anything about it, in fact some people were happy about it, but on Saturday no one died and EVERYONE was down in Tahrir square complaining about using excessive force in a few hours.......

The word _Hypocrisy_ does not sound enough, it's just PATHETIC, makes me sick uke:


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Well...technically they are not lying here because it's not the army firing tear gas but CSF. Talk about spin!


The army isn't firing tear gas, but they're firing live ammunition............


----------



## rifleman

MaidenScotland said:


> I think I remember these being used in Ulster


Never saw anything but CS gas issued in Ulster, doubt that the TIC used anything different.

Sorry, hardly a big deal given what is happening in Egypt but I wouldn't want anyone thinking we had used anything more toxic than CS here.


----------



## rifleman

Sorry TIC = RUC


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyptian-American journalist Mona Eltahawy is said to have been detained by Egyptian police while in Tahrir Square. 

Soon after her detention, Eltahawy's twitter account sent a tweet stating she had been beaten by Interior Ministry forces. The tweet about the abuse was sent from a Blackberry device. Eltahaway's previous tweets were sourced from an Android-based twitter client.

Online activists and followers of Eltahawy have started a #FreeMona campaign on the micro-blogging site.

New York Times columnist, Nick Kristof, taking part in the Free Mona online campaign, has tweeted that the US Department of State has been informed of Eltahawy's arrest.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt is just five days from what was meant to be a milestone -- the first parliamentary elections since the fall of President Hosni Mubarak.

But a growing standoff is threatening to derail the entire process, as protesters continue to take to the streets demanding the military government step down.

In Alexandria, the demonstrations are becoming increasingly violent.

Al Jazeera's Rawya Rageh reports from Alexand


----------



## hhaddad

*Balconies for rent*

Just read a report in Masry Al Youm paper edition that Sat channels are renting balconies in Tahrir and paying 4000 l.e. a day or 25000 l.e. a week.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Just read a report in Masry Al Youm paper edition that Sat channels are renting balconies in Tahrir and paying 4000 l.e. a day or 25000 l.e. a week.




I for one are happy that they are getting paid..:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Friends MIL says,,, ( now I am not sure if it was last night or the previous night) that around 3 am huge fireworks went off, reds, greens white etc.. turns out they had run out of tear gas and so they set fireworks in their place.


----------



## DeadGuy

Interior minister denied ANY use of live ammunition, illegal gases, violence, etc., we're just "seeing stuff" I think.............The whole world's high on weed! 

8 people missing in Tahrir square, including a doctor that was helping in there, a female doctor (Can't remember her name) got shot.

Earlier this morning, the bearded idiot, Abu Ismael, telling his followers in Tahrir square that they'll _hear good news this afternoon_ 

Rumors about the next cabinet, Amr Mousa to be the next PM..............Yup, supposed to be announced this afternoon!

Spanish Embassy in Cairo says they're ready to evacuate Spanish citizens in Egypt if things got worse.........

Can't add links for some reason! Sorry!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Friends MIL says,,, ( now I am not sure if it was last night or the previous night) that around 3 am huge fireworks went off, reds, greens white etc.. turns out they had run out of tear gas and so they set fireworks in their place.


The average price of the gas bombs used in there is believed to be 47$ (Personally I think Egypt must've got a special discount ) So I think the fireworks are cheaper for them :spit:

47$ for a gas bomb! I know people who don't make 40$ a MONTH!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mona el-Tahawy, a widely followed Egyptian-American writer on Middle Eastern affairs, has been released from the custody of security forces but claims she was beaten and sexually assaulted while in their custody. Tahawy was arrested near Tahrir Square in the early morning hours on Thursday. Her tweets describe her alleged treatment:

monaeltahawy

5 or 6 surrounded me, groped and prodded my breasts, grabbed my genital area and I lost count how many hands tried to get into my trousers.
Thu Nov 24 10:55:56
monaeltahawy
My right hand is so swollen I can't close it My right hand is so swollen I can't close it
Thu Nov 24 10:52:04
monaeltahawy
Didn't want to go with military intelligence but one MP said either come politely or not. Those guys didn't beat or assault me.
Thu Nov 24 11:04:51
monaeltahawy
Instead, blindfolded me for 2 hrs, after keeping me waiting for 3. At 1st answered Qs bec passport wasn't w me but then refused as civilian
Thu Nov 24 11:06:40
monaeltahawy
Another hour later I was free with apology from military intelligence for what CSF did. Took pics of my bruises and recorded statement 1/2
Thu Nov 24 11:07:50


----------



## Cairo Cathy

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian-American journalist Mona Eltahawy is said to have been detained by Egyptian police while in Tahrir Square.
> 
> Soon after her detention, Eltahawy's twitter account sent a tweet stating she had been beaten by Interior Ministry forces. The tweet about the abuse was sent from a Blackberry device. Eltahaway's previous tweets were sourced from an Android-based twitter client.
> 
> Online activists and followers of Eltahawy have started a #FreeMona campaign on the micro-blogging site.
> 
> New York Times columnist, Nick Kristof, taking part in the Free Mona online campaign, has tweeted that the US Department of State has been informed of Eltahawy's arrest.


she was freed few hours ago


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cairo Cathy said:


> she was freed few hours ago




Yes I have posted right below your post her account of what happened.


----------



## aykalam

Police firing at protesters from a vantage point. In Arabic, but you'll get the gist

‫????? ? ?????? ??? ???? ? ????? ???? ?????‬‎ - YouTube

I take my hat off to all those people filming out there


----------



## kevinthegulf

aykalam said:


> Police firing at protesters from a vantage point. In Arabic, but you'll get the gist
> 
> ‫????? ? ?????? ??? ???? ? ????? ???? ?????‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> I take my hat off to all those people filming out there


What a nice military man, fully plausible excvuses then OH NO- His lips were moving when he was talking, situation normal all lies


----------



## saafend

aykalam said:


> I take my hat off to all those people filming out there


Me Too, and all those protesting to show the world that Egypts people (not just its government) have opinions and rights too. Brave brave people

Saaf


----------



## saafend

saafend said:


> Me Too, and all those protesting to show the world that Egypts people (not just its government) have opinions and rights too. Brave brave people
> 
> Saaf


In the UK people would have to think their going to get something for nothing to come out in such numbers and with such passion


Saaf


----------



## marenostrum

saafend said:


> In the UK people would have to think their going to get something for nothing to come out in such numbers and with such passion
> 
> 
> Saaf


You may get what you wish for once Camron slams a 20% levy on the price of booze and Sky Sports goes bust


----------



## saafend

marenostrum said:


> You may get what you wish for once Camron slams a 20% levy on the price of booze and Sky Sports goes bust


I certainly do not wish for it, on them or anybody else for that matter. Things are not good here at the moment so id prefer it stopped not spread.

Saaf


----------



## marenostrum

saafend said:


> I certainly do not wish for it, on them or anybody else for that matter. Things are not good here at the moment so id prefer it stopped not spread.
> 
> Saaf


To be honest I am surprised it only happened in 2011.

I first came here in the mid to late nineties and as a 17 year old with no interest / knoweldge of politics or history I could see that the country was simmering.
Back after 13 years and here we go. My question is how did they last so long before kicking off.


----------



## hhaddad

saafend said:


> In the UK people would have to think their going to get something for nothing to come out in such numbers and with such passion
> 
> 
> Saaf


Nice one but unfortunately it's true.Haven't seen you for a time


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Police firing at protesters from a vantage point. In Arabic, but you'll get the gist
> 
> ‫????? ? ?????? ??? ???? ? ????? ???? ?????‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> I take my hat off to all those people filming out there




I just showed this to my houseboy and I remarked how the police look like they are angry, full of hate etc to be told Madam they do hate the Egyptian people because we showed the world what they are in January.


----------



## saafend

hhaddad said:


> Nice one but unfortunately it's true.Haven't seen you for a time


Had accident with water tank and laptop. 

Things are bad for us here so cant think how bad this must be for Egyptians, Has anybody got anything positive to say. I mean as sad as this is, is it going to be worth it ? Or is just me that thinks maybe/dont know. I just hope something is achieved by all this and those lives have not been lost in vain.

Saaf


----------



## marenostrum

saafend said:


> I mean as sad as this is, is it going to be worth it ? Or is just me that thinks maybe/dont know. I just hope something is achieved by all this and those lives have not been lost in vain.
> 
> Saaf


Something can be achieved if our western politicians got off their arses and did something about the situation.

Day eight and all is quiet on the Mr Hague, Barak, Sarkozy and Obama front. 

Their voices were very loud when lybian oil was at stake, or maybe now they are getting orders from their israeli masters who have publicly stated their wish for the military to remain in power whatever the consequences for the egyptian people what a bunch of bandits the lot of them.


----------



## aykalam

OH going to protest in Tahrir today. I wish I could go.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Something can be achieved if our western politicians got off their arses and did something about the situation.
> 
> Day eight and all is quiet on the Mr Hague, Barak, Sarkozy and Obama front.
> 
> Their voices were very loud when lybian oil was at stake, or maybe now they are getting orders from their israeli masters who have publicly stated their wish for the military to remain in power whatever the consequences for the egyptian people what a bunch of bandits the lot of them.


al arabiya Breaking News: White House says power must be transferred to civilians in Egypt 'as soon as possible'.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> OH going to protest in Tahrir today. I wish I could go.




My friend and I said the same thing yesterday, her son and husband will be there as protesters and doctors but we are too blonde and just couldn't risk it.

Btw new readers of this page.. It is not just Muslims who are protesting, Copts are there in vast numbers.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> My friend and I said the same thing yesterday, her son and husband will be there as protesters and doctors but we are too blonde and just couldn't risk it.
> 
> Btw new readers of this page.. It is not just Muslims who are protesting, Copts are there in vast numbers.


We really must stop saying they are muslims,copts,christians they are all Egyptians.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> We really must stop saying they are muslims,copts,christians they are all Egyptians.




Yes they are but we cannot get away from the religious divide. I added the btw as I know that many people are unaware that Copts are very much part of the make up in Egypt.


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> We really must stop saying they are muslims,copts,christians they are all Egyptians.


yes, they even have atheists in the square :spit:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Middle East analyst Joseph Kechichian, speaking to Al Jazeera this morning, said he believed the Muslim Brotherhood had made a "tactical mistake of the grandest proportions" by "siding with the military against the protesters" in Tahrir Square.

Though the Brotherhood has been riven by internal divisions on the issue, it has publicly declared it will not participate in the demonstrations and today has scheduled a separate, unrelated march connected to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, at the same time that activists have called for another "million-man march" in Cairo.

The Brotherhood, like the military, wants parliament elections held on time on Monday. Its political wing, the Freedom and Justice Party, is widely predicted to win a large plurality or majority of the lower house.

The Brotherhood did issue a statement on Thursday, saying: "Had we been out to secure our own interests and reap popularity on the political street, going down to Tahrir Square would have been just the way to do that. But we refrained from rash action."


----------



## MaidenScotland

gyptian-American film-maker Jehane Noujaim has been released from jail in Cairo a day after her arrest in the capital's central Tahrir Square, her producer told Al Jazeera.

Noujaim was freed late on Thursday following her arrest a day earlier while filming on Mohamed Mahmoud street near the square where protests have been ongoing since last Friday.

She is most famous for directing Control Room, a highly acclaimed film about US Central Command and its relations with Al Jazeera and other news networks.


----------



## aykalam

yes, I hear MB have a "Save Al-Aqsa"  demo, with Qaradawi as guest of honor WTH


----------



## aykalam

Don't know if this started as an accident but Suez-Hurgh... on Twitpic


----------



## MaidenScotland

As protesters have gathered in Tahrir Square for what they called "Last Chance Friday", pro-SCAF groups say a counter-rally is planned in the Abassiya neighbourhood, three kilometres east of the square.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The Egyptian state news agency says a gas pipe line has been blown up 60km west of el-Arish. [Reuters


----------



## MaidenScotland

Presidential hopeful and opposition leader Mohamed ElBaradei has joined protesters in Tahrir Square. [AFP]



Does anyone know an Egyptian who will vote for this man??


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Presidential hopeful and opposition leader Mohamed ElBaradei has joined protesters in Tahrir Square. [AFP]
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know an Egyptian who will vote for this man??


I know plenty


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I know plenty




Everyone I ask about him say to me NO this man has never lived in Egypt.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Everyone I ask about him say to me NO this man has never lived in Egypt.


His background;Family and personal lifeElBaradei was born and raised in Cairo, Egypt. He was one of five children of Mostafa ElBaradei, an attorney who headed the Egyptian Bar Association and often found himself at odds with the regime of President Gamal Abdel Nasser. ElBaradei's father was also a supporter of democratic rights in Egypt, supporting a free press and an independent judiciary.[3]

ElBaradei is married to Aida El-Kachef, an early-childhood teacher. They have two children: a daughter, Laila, who is a lawyer living in London; and a son, Mostafa, who is an IT manager living in Cairo. They also have one granddaughter, Maya.[4]

ElBaradei speaks Arabic, English, and French, and knows “enough German to get by, at least in Vienna.”[5]

[edit] Early careerElBaradei earned a bachelor's degree in law from the University of Cairo in 1962, a master's degree in international law at the Graduate Institute of International Studies in Geneva, and a J.S.D.[6][7] in International Law at the New York University School of Law in 1974.

His diplomatic career began in 1964 in the Ministry of External Affairs, where he served in the Permanent Missions of Egypt to the United Nations in New York and in Geneva, in charge of political, legal, and arms-control issues. From 1974 to 1978, he was a special assistant to the foreign minister. In 1980, he became a senior fellow in charge of the International Law Program at the United Nations Institute for Training and Research. From 1981 to 1987, he was also an adjunct professor of international law at the New York University School of Law.

In 1984, ElBaradei became a senior staff member of the IAEA Secretariat, serving as the agency's legal adviser (1984 to 1993) and Assistant Director General for External Relations (1993 to 1997).

ElBaradei is currently a member of both the International Law Association and the American Society of International Law.

As we can see he has lived in Egypt for a short time.


----------



## hhaddad

*New prime minister named*

Kamal ganzouri named as new prime minister who also served under Mabarak
here's his background;
Kamal Ganzouri (Arabic: كمال الجنزورى‎, IPA: [kæˈmæːl elɡænˈzuːɾiː]) (born January 12, 1933) is an Egyptian politician who has been Prime Minister of Egypt since November 2011. Previously he also served as Prime Minister from 1996 to 1999.[1] He came to power in 1996 succeeding Atef Sedki, and was in turn succeeded by Atef Ebeid in 1999. He was named "the Minister of the Poor" and "the Opposition Minister" because of his way of dealing with limited income people and the opposition. Before becoming Prime Minister, Ganzouri served as Minister of Planning and International Cooperation.[2] On 24 November 2011, Egypt's military rulers appointed him as Prime Minister.[3]


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> His background;Family and personal lifeElBaradei was born and raised in Cairo, Egypt. He was one of five children of Mostafa ElBaradei, an attorney who headed the Egyptian Bar Association and often found himself at odds with the regime of President Gamal Abdel Nasser. ElBaradei's father was also a supporter of democratic rights in Egypt, supporting a free press and an independent judiciary.[3]
> 
> ElBaradei is married to Aida El-Kachef, an early-childhood teacher. They have two children: a daughter, Laila, who is a lawyer living in London; and a son, Mostafa, who is an IT manager living in Cairo. They also have one granddaughter, Maya.[4]
> 
> ElBaradei speaks Arabic, English, and French, and knows “enough German to get by, at least in Vienna.”[5]
> 
> [edit] Early careerElBaradei earned a bachelor's degree in law from the University of Cairo in 1962, a master's degree in international law at the Graduate Institute of International Studies in Geneva, and a J.S.D.[6][7] in International Law at the New York University School of Law in 1974.
> 
> His diplomatic career began in 1964 in the Ministry of External Affairs, where he served in the Permanent Missions of Egypt to the United Nations in New York and in Geneva, in charge of political, legal, and arms-control issues. From 1974 to 1978, he was a special assistant to the foreign minister. In 1980, he became a senior fellow in charge of the International Law Program at the United Nations Institute for Training and Research. From 1981 to 1987, he was also an adjunct professor of international law at the New York University School of Law.
> 
> In 1984, ElBaradei became a senior staff member of the IAEA Secretariat, serving as the agency's legal adviser (1984 to 1993) and Assistant Director General for External Relations (1993 to 1997).
> 
> ElBaradei is currently a member of both the International Law Association and the American Society of International Law.
> 
> As we can see he has lived in Egypt for a short time.




Too short a time for the people I know


----------



## Cairo Cathy

MaidenScotland said:


> Too short a time for the people I know


The good thing about El Baradei is he is not tainted by the regime and respected world wide.
Salahedin probably the greatest leader of the region was Kurdish and he became the first sultan of Egypt. He united ALL the Muslims against the crusader aggressors invasions. Even King Richard the Lionheart respected Salahedin his enemy.
People who say El Baradei has not lived long enough here therefore not a good candidate obviously don't know much about the greatest leader of their own region.

El Baradei may not be a Salahedin, but an outsider even a foreigner can often be the solution to a corrupt insider.


----------



## hhaddad

Hundreds have gathered in Abbassiya Square for a pro-SCAF demonstration, having just seen it on TV it's now thousands and that spells trouble in my view.


----------



## hhaddad

Tahrir refuses the new prime minister.

The helicopter's back!!!


----------



## GM1

aykalam said:


> Don't know if this started as an accident but Suez-Hurgh... on Twitpic


Yesterday my son and I traveled from Cairo to Hurghada, no problems, quiet. Do you know where exactly is this? Because we are planning to travel back to Cairo tomorrow.


----------



## aykalam

GM1 said:


> Yesterday my son and I traveled from Cairo to Hurghada, no problems, quiet. Do you know where exactly is this? Because we are planning to travel back to Cairo tomorrow.


I believe the quote says in Ain Sokhna, not sure where exactly though


----------



## hhaddad

GM1 said:


> Yesterday my son and I traveled from Cairo to Hurghada, no problems, quiet. Do you know where exactly is this? Because we are planning to travel back to Cairo tomorrow.


Apparently it's the Ain Sokhna section and also from what I can make out it's a petrol tanker involved in an accident. I always dread it when I pass through that section.


----------



## RPC

hhaddad said:


> Apparently it's the Ain Sokhna section.


.. from the picture the road looks like the one connecting Zafarana - Hurgada ... but it is definitely a guess !! I was planing a day in Ain el Sukhna tomorrow... I might need to change plans!:noidea:


----------



## hhaddad

A fairly large group of protesters just passed close to my building on their way presumably to Tahrir.


----------



## charleen

hhaddad said:


> A fairly large group of protesters just passed close to my building on their way presumably to Tahrir.


NOt to get personal but in which direction are you?


----------



## RPC

The helicopter's seems like moving between all central areas ...it is actually a quite big machine!!


----------



## hhaddad

charleen said:


> NOt to get personal but in which direction are you?



In Agouza and they were pssing through Shaheen street.


----------



## charleen

Well I am in Maadi in a more Egyptian area towards the corniche and it is life as normal. Quiet maybe but some kids out playing football and the older ones being lazy at home as there is no school. But no noise as of now. Too far to walk to go and protest I guess!!


----------



## hhaddad

RPC said:


> The helicopter's seems like moving between all central areas ...it is actually a quite big machine!!


They're doing what they did in Jan. surveying and taking photos.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Kamal el-Ganzouri, the newly designated Egyptian prime minister, says the military has given him greater powers than his predecessor. 

Ganzouri said that military ruler Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi has no intention of staying in power and he would not have accepted the job if that was the case.

In a televised news conference, the 78-year-old prime minister looked uncomfortable, grasping for words and repeatedly pausing.

He says he won't be able to form a government before parliamentary elections start on Monday.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Kamal el-Ganzouri, the newly designated Egyptian prime minister, says the military has given him greater powers than his predecessor.
> 
> Ganzouri said that military ruler Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi has no intention of staying in power and he would not have accepted the job if that was the case.
> 
> In a televised news conference, the 78-year-old prime minister looked uncomfortable, grasping for words and repeatedly pausing.
> 
> He says he won't be able to form a government before parliamentary elections start on Monday.


Of course he's got more power he's from the old regime (old friends)


----------



## RPC

RPC said:


> .. from the picture the road looks like the one connecting Zafarana - Hurgada ... but it is definitely a guess !! I was planing a day in Ain el Sukhna tomorrow... I might need to change plans!:noidea:


I was told the accident was around the Ocean Blu resort which is aournd 7km after Porto Sukhna going towards Zafarana and that the road should be clear by now!

:clap2:


----------



## GM1

Thank you!


----------



## MaidenScotland

There are reports of tear gas and rubber-coated steel bullets being used in Alexandria, Egypt's second-largest city with a population of about four million.

Thousands of protesters waved flags and banners in Alexandria as they demonstrated against Egypt's military rulers.

Demonstrations around the country have called for the exit of Egypt's ruling military council, despite the appointment of a new prime minister, charged with forming a new government.

Thousands have also demonstrated in Abbassiyah district in Cairo to show their support for the military council, chanting "the people and the army, one hand".


----------



## MaidenScotland

Voting in each phase of Egypt's three-stage parliamentary election will be held over two days instead of one, Egypt's ruling military council decided on Friday.

The decision aims to avoid "overcrowding and security issues" in polling stations during Egypt's first free parliamentary ballot in living memory, an Interior Ministry source told the Reuters news agency.

"Those who cannot vote on the first day can do so on the next," the source told Reuters.

Preparations for voting have been overshadowed by violence during protests in central Cairo and elsewhere against the ruling military council. A protest against the military council in Cairo's Tahrir Square entered its eighth day on Friday.

The first round of voting will now be held on Monday and Tuesday. Run-offs for seats where no candidate wins a clear majority will be also be held over two days.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tens of thousands of demonstrators have packed Cairo's Tahrir Square after days of deadly clashes, demanding the military rulers step down and rejecting their choice of new prime minister.

Ahead of elections due to start on Monday despite the political turmoil, Egypt's Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) asked Kamal el-Ganzouri, 78, a prime minister under deposed president Hosni Mubarak, to head a new cabinet.

"Previous cabinets over the past 60 years were given many powers by the president of the republic," Ganzouri told a press conference on Friday, his first public statement after his appointment.

He himself had been granted "much more powers" than past predecessors, said Ganzouri, who served as Mubarak's prime minister between 1996 and 1999.

But protesters in the square of the Egyptian capital on Friday quickly rejected his appointment, saying he was not the man to lead a transition to democracy.
"I think he was popular in his era, and successful. He did good during his period, but this is not his time," said Abdullah Ahmed 22, a university student.
Hundreds of protesters in the square later branched off to the nearby cabinet offices in a bid to prevent Ganzouri from entering the building, an AFP reporter said.

Tensions have risen ahead of parliamentary elections, set to begin on Monda


----------



## canuck2010

MaidenScotland said:


> Voting in each phase of Egypt's three-stage parliamentary election will be held over two days instead of one, Egypt's ruling military council decided on Friday.
> .


So that means there will be a high security situation for two days instead of one then?


----------



## marenostrum

This is a brilliant thread. Hats off to Maiden for keeping it all in order. :clap2:

The demo at Abbasseya, many people were there. I fear this country is heading towards a sectarian mess. MB, army, unions, pro army eg, anti army eg, copts, muslims, criminal gangs taking over certain areas etc etc. I think we are heading in this direction which imho is the worst outcome of all.

On another fron the mask has finally come off, the terrorist Nehanyanu has stated publicly that he wishes for SCAF to retain control but fears it will lose it hence israel will need a rapid intervention force deployed on the border........


----------



## aykalam

Some photos from today at Tahrir

Tahrir Square protest: 'Friday of the last chance' | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## aykalam

A candidate to parliamentary elections in Heliopolis, Abdallah Farrag, has been stabbed tonight, now in hospital


----------



## MaidenScotland

Prime Minister-designate Kamal Ganzouri has asked Egyptians to "give me a chance" as tens of thousands rally in Cairo against the military rulers.

In his first public comments since being named, he said he would not name a new government before Monday's polls.

The protesters in central Cairo's Tahrir Square want the parliamentary elections postponed.

Not far away, a smaller counter-demonstration was held in support of the military and the elections.

More than 40 people were killed earlier this week as the security forces tried to break up the massive protests, leading to the worst violence since the fall of President Hosni Mubarak in February.

But the BBC's Lyse Doucet in Tahrir Square says a truce seems to have ended the clashes and a carnival atmosphere returned to the demonstrations on Friday.

People were letting off fireworks and shouting "Down with the military regime," she says.

Continue reading the main story
PM-designate Kamal Ganzouri
Born 1933
US-educated economist
Prime minister 1996-1999
Dubbed 'minister of the poor"
Distanced himself from old regime after Mubarak's fall
Widely seen as a potential candidate in a future presidential election


----------



## aykalam

A protester has been killed this morning at the cabinet sit in, in CSF attack on cabinet sit-in this morning had his pelvis crushed. His name was Ahmed el Sayed Soroor. 

He's seen here being carried away






Latest, eye witness says he was killed by a gas canister shot at point blank range


----------



## aykalam

Army defector speaks out

Egyptian military defector: 'I saw people dying and the army gave the orders for us to stand and watch' - video | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## mwatson

another brave egyption.may he be protected for his brave and true statement.i am supposed to die for them not them for me.if more people took a leaf out of this brave mans book. i salute you sir .may god protect you and egypt.


----------

